# Nano Gnat with .50 cal paintballs and 1/4



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Even with a .75" fork gap, the Nano Gnat can shoot 50 cal paint balls and 1/4" steel. BBs will be no problem.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice Eric.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Cute wee shooter ... and obviously effective!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

What a mess!!! Sin Shipping too Italy is soooo expensive otherwise 
I took really one of this


----------

